# Home Depot Traffic Master by Allure Ungluing



## woodoc502 (Dec 22, 2007)

Do not buy and tell them why. Wonderful idea great product easy to install but the glue does not hold the strips together (important to follow instructions using a pressure roller). 

Home Depot inspected the ungluing strips and acknowledges the problem with Allure Traffic Master but we have no response from Allure or replacement for the 35 boxes and labor we paid to have laid. 


October thru Dec 2007 no returned calls and we have been very courteous but Home Depot does not care, at least in Sierra Vista Arizona.:furious:


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

sorry to hear about that.


----------



## mngal (Mar 12, 2008)

*Trafficemaster Allure Vinyl Flooring--BAD Experience!!* 
Just wanted to share our horrible experience with this product to spare others the heartache and frustration we have had this past year. First the seams lifted, which eventually led to Halstead (the manufacturer) refunding our total amount spent on this product. Then upon removal of the product, we found solid MOLD growing under the flooring!! We had installed it in a "dry" walkout basement which is actually a foot above grade/ground level. We had carpet and padding down for 7 years with no moisture/mold issues. Now our cement subfloor has been compromised, and even after cleaning with bleach and water 3 times, we are still told by professionals to seal it with a mold inhibitor paint to prevent any mold spores that are still in the cement from growing in the future. In my opinion, based on our experience, this product has a flaw in it's application for use. It seems to set up conditions for moisture to be trapped and breed mold. You don't have this issue with carpet as it breathes, and you don't have this issue with traditional vinyl because it is glued completely to the subfloor or sealed around the perimeter. This product doesn't require any floor prep in it's install and it doesn't seal out air with any type of gluing down of the floor. In my opinion this allows air and moisture to be trapped under the vinyl, and presto! you have a science project growing in your home! I feel we were lucky to have the seam lifting issue which led to us removing the flooring from our home after only 8 months....what if we had left it for 5 years...can you imagine the mold levels that might have existed then?! Contact me if you want pictures!!!


----------



## boyder (Jul 24, 2008)

i put down 400 sq ft of traffic master allure flooring. installation was a breeze and everything looked great until we had a little water seep into our basement because of a heavy rainfall. moisture would constantly seep up through the seams and after consistent drying and stepping down the seams, the glue would come through and dry and the floor would look like crap. then the seams nolonger would stick and i have turned up planks all over. did the hairdryer thing to no avail. i would take a scraper to all the dried glue, vacume everything up, step down all the raised seams, floor looks good, two days later, floor looks like crap, same thing dried glue on all the seams and buckling all over. i havent yet went back at home depot yet, but will. koneteco sounds intiguing same installation process but am worried about the glue factor, right now am not too concerned about the wear factor and mil. thickness because i was fairly satissfied with the floor after i got it down. if konetico is manufactured at the same plant as allure, wont i have the same problem. HELP.


----------



## HomeDepot23 (Jun 15, 2008)

Get to HD sooner than later. Each passing month will make them less sympathetic to your cause. Time is on their side not yours. Be polite, state the facts and let them know you would appreciate their help, while letting them know you expect their help, if that makes sense.

Don't go in with the I spend 80 grand a year. I think there is a hidden trigger in those words that makes all ASM's tune you out.:yes:

Hope I'm not the expeditor you'll be dealing with. I don't want any more problems.  

Seriously though. The 1 and only complain I had with the company was dealt with brilliantly. Customer is happy.


----------



## dieselcake (Jun 19, 2008)

LOL @ at expecting any customer service at home dope


----------



## dieselcake (Jun 19, 2008)

BTW search Konecto
same issues
I as a retailer have had the same job fail TWICE

nice product :laughing:


----------



## southerncharm (Aug 11, 2008)

mngal said:


> *Trafficemaster Allure Vinyl Flooring--BAD Experience!!*
> Just wanted to share our horrible experience with this product to spare others the heartache and frustration we have had this past year. First the seams lifted, which eventually led to Halstead (the manufacturer) refunding our total amount spent on this product. Then upon removal of the product, we found solid MOLD growing under the flooring!! We had installed it in a "dry" walkout basement which is actually a foot above grade/ground level. We had carpet and padding down for 7 years with no moisture/mold issues. Now our cement subfloor has been compromised, and even after cleaning with bleach and water 3 times, we are still told by professionals to seal it with a mold inhibitor paint to prevent any mold spores that are still in the cement from growing in the future. In my opinion, based on our experience, this product has a flaw in it's application for use. It seems to set up conditions for moisture to be trapped and breed mold. You don't have this issue with carpet as it breathes, and you don't have this issue with traditional vinyl because it is glued completely to the subfloor or sealed around the perimeter. This product doesn't require any floor prep in it's install and it doesn't seal out air with any type of gluing down of the floor. In my opinion this allows air and moisture to be trapped under the vinyl, and presto! you have a science project growing in your home! I feel we were lucky to have the seam lifting issue which led to us removing the flooring from our home after only 8 months....what if we had left it for 5 years...can you imagine the mold levels that might have existed then?! Contact me if you want pictures!!!


Hi,

I would love to see pics! I was in Home Dept. today to buy a plant and just happen to see the flooring and thought it was real wood floors untill I picked up the sample. The lady that worked there said that it was a great sale, etc.... my husbad and I are wantinf to get for the whole house (2,600 sqft). however, I'm having 2nd thoughts after reading your post. Also, did you get ALL of your money back and how long did it take?


----------



## jb repair student (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had the Allure flooring installed at work and so far it looks great! Any suggestions on the best way to clean it? I've just used a dry dust mop but some of the scuff marks in the high traffic areas concern me and I don't want to damage the surface by using a harsh cleaner.


----------



## dieselcake (Jun 19, 2008)

Get the prestige line as other say! It's sooo much better!

Same product! 
Same seam strip adhesive!
Same failures! 
Good times folks!

but.. It has aluminom oxide finish and a better wear layer! Only problem is it will separate again, and again, and again.
More money for our Konecto pusher AKA "26 yrs in flooring" 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RSandlin (Oct 1, 2008)

but.. It has aluminom oxide finish and a better wear layer! Only problem is it will separate again, and again, and again.

Really? Every time? Are you sure of that? Or are you just making it up cause 26yr is just rubbing you the wrong way?


----------



## jennydavis (Sep 13, 2008)

*I have the Konecto not Allure*

I think it may have been easier to go with the cheaper Allure. Home Depot seems easier to work with. I have been getting nowhere with a Konecto claim for over 2 months. It was not in my opinion worth the extra $6,000 dollars for a "superior product".

Not all products suceed 100% of the time and not all fail 100% of the time. 

But without a doubt my flooring is ugly and it did FAIL. :furious:


----------



## dieselcake (Jun 19, 2008)

RSandlin said:


> Really? Every time? Are you sure of that? Or are you just making it up cause 26yr is just rubbing you the wrong way?


everytime 26yrs Alter?
no, I have said many times above grade installs would be fine for konecto
below grade or over concrete slabs is an absolute death wish waiting to happen.
Google Konecto/allure failures my friends
do your own research


----------



## RSandlin (Oct 1, 2008)

Konecto is just fine for below grade installations on concrete. Actually it's the perfect product for it.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> Google Konecto/allure failures my friends


Google failures of ANY product and you will get results. That's why it's the internet.
Google the other way (good results) and check those out too.
Get all info and make an informed decision.
Look only one way and you will get hit by a car dude.



> Konecto is just fine for below grade installations on concrete.


That's right.


----------



## diydeb (Apr 25, 2009)

*Allure flooring seams lifting after 2 weeks*

We have installed 500 sq ft of the Allure Corfu flooring on our basement floor, which is dry - in fact we have never had water in the basement and hardly run a dehumidifier. But the floor is slightly uneven. We installed the flooring by the book - room temp 63 degrees, product was inside at both the store and in our home. We left the 1/8 gap at walls , rolled the seams even though the book said it was recommended but not necessary, did everything according to directions. Within 2 weeks, one seam lifted, but I thought, ok, no big deal, heated it up and stuck it back down. Two days later, same seam plus 2 more. 4 more the next day, including short seams. I contacted Home Depot, waited a week only for them to tell me that they had not gotten to my claim yet. While I waited, they called Halstead, who told them to tell me to contact Halstead directly. Went home, called Halstead, who said they would send someone to look at it within the week. Going on week 2 of claim, no one has come out yet. 
In the event I am stuck with this junk, has anyone found a way to repair the seams? If I do get my money back, what other floor coverings have people used successfully in basement areas? I had outdoor carpeting before this, and although it was not bad, we still have a cat - that lives in the basement, so you can imagine what I find on the rug.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

I cannot believe that anyone would continue to recommed a wood floor, any wood floor product for a basement, IE below grade. 

An increase in humidity, for any length of time will create some problem. More humidity and your floor is toast.

Advertising/store personnel really need to understand one basic concept. Wood/glue/humidity is a combination destine to fail. If you never have dampness and it's installed properly, then it will probably work just fine.

Manufacturers have to be a bit tired of reimbursing for labor and material. Or, maybe there's a huge mark-up to retail and they don't care.

Sorry for my rant but it seems to many homeowners are being sold something that has a high probablility of disappointment.

Just my unasked for 2¢


----------



## mellisafern (Dec 7, 2011)

*Also using Ceramica by Traffic Master on a slab foundation*

Our slab is above grade. We have heated the room / tile to above recommended. I treated the floor with a Henry product, as recommended. 
We have NOT rolled the edges. So far, the front bath is fine. The paper backing was super difficult to peel off that batch# of tiles.
However, when I got to our entry and started using a different batch#, the paper backing peeled off very easily. The tiles do not want to stick very well. We have random popping sounds where they are coming off the floor as we walk on them. With a LOT of heat, weights, time, they seem to be doing a better job of sticking but still not as well as the first box. We have not grouted the seams yet. Waiting on some kind of fix.
Two batch#s have proven to be less adhesive than the original batch# I used.
Any suggestions beyond ripping this stuff up and trying a different batch #? 
The master bathroom tile is from a less than superior batch# and we want to grout it, put down the baseboards, put in the vanity and toilet, and call it a day.
Thank you to anyone with suggestions for a good way to get it to stick. If we need to get a roller to do it right, just say so and I'll do it.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

There have been hundreds of complaints about these products and most do not get resolved. Good luck.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I think all of that stuff is supposed to be rolled at the time of installation but frankly I can't see where rolling it could make that big of a difference in a small area where you can "walk-it-in" just the same.

The first thing I would do if it were up to me would be to put a space heater in the room and close it up for a while. Once the room is unnaturally warm go in there and walk-in each and every tile paying particular attention to each and every corner of tile.

It's a little unorthodox maybe but worth a try. The product doesn't have the best reputation.


----------

